# Lovecraft Country S01E06 "Meet Me in Daegu" OAD 09/20/2020



## markb

As always, this thread will contain untagged spoilers for this episode and earlier!

Official description:


> In the throes of the Korean War, nursing student Ji-Ah crosses paths with a wounded Atticus, who has no recollection of their violent first encounter.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Been there, done that...

Lovecraft Country 1x06 "Meet Me in Daegu"


----------



## markb

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Been there, done that...
> 
> Lovecraft Country 1x06 "Meet Me in Daegu"


Sorry about that! You must have posted your thread when I was in the middle of composing mine. I guess mods should delete this one.


----------

